
Coronavirus Conspiracy: What’s Behind a Chinese Diplomat’s Covid-19 Misdirection - DyslexicAtheist
https://cyber.fsi.stanford.edu/io/news/china-covid19-origin-narrative
======
burfog
This part is misleading: "widely debunked theories that the virus was human-
engineered"

1\. The lack of a tell-tale sign in the RNA is not proof against engineering.
Nobody can ever possibly debunk anything about viral engineering.

2\. Viruses can be changed with ordinary breeding. This is how we created the
live polio vaccine many decades ago. In that case, we wanted to weaken the
virus, but we could easily strengthen a virus. No engineering is required.

3\. Even if the virus were not changed purposely by human endeavor, it could
still be released by either malice or incompetence. Labs that deal with
dangerous viruses do not have a good track record for safety. There is such a
lab in Wuhan.

